# OP Juice



## I love Brian Kinney (Aug 31, 2005)

I looove this scent. I just only tried it 3 weeks ago at the store and wow is it pretty. The bottle is kinda funky looking but the scent is amazing, especially when it wears off. I just bought a bottle last week.


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 31, 2005)

I got a sample of this in the mail and I like it, but probably wouldn't buy it.


----------

